# Radon Slide 140 Carbon Rahmen kaputt



## _Paul (5. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurz zur Vorgeschichte, ich habe die Tage vor Ort in Bonn ein Radon Slide 140 Carbon ca. 2,5 Jahre alt zur Inspektion gegeben. Die Rückmeldung die ich eine Woche später per SMS bekommen habe war leider niederschmetternd, ein neuer Rahmen ist nötig.
Auf telefonische Rückfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ein Lager am Hinterbau (da unten in der Nähe vom Tretlager) sich nicht wechseln lässt, weil das Gegengewinde im Rahmen lose ist. Die Schraube, welche den Hinterbau befestigt dreht sich also mit dem Gewindeteil im Rahmen durch.

Nach der Werkstatt in Bonn ist das nicht Bestandteil der erweiterten Garantie (3 Jahre auf gebrochene Rahmen), weil diese sich nur auf Brüche und Risse bezieht, - also nicht auf das rausgebrochene Gewinde im Rahmen. Für diese Bedingungen wäre aber auch Radon zuständig und nicht der Bike-Discount in Bonn, auf Nachfrage wurde ich an "die Webseite" verwiesen. Folglich kostet eine Reparatur mit neuem Rahmen & Einbau ca. 1.000 €.

Hier brauche ich jetzt einmal Rat, - vielen Dank schon vorab für Rückmeldung und Meinung:
(Bilder/Videos und Details kann ich leider erst liefern, wenn ich den Rahmen wieder habe. Der steht halt in Bonn.)


Ist so ein Defekt (loses Gewindeteil im Rahmen) normal, kann ich diesen Defekt irgendwie verhindern und habe ich diesen bei einem Ersatzrahmen wieder zu befürchten?
Kann ich dieses Gewinde wieder in den Rahmen einkleben, kennt hier jemand irgendwen, der damit Erfahrungen hat und hält eine Reparatur? (Laut Bike Discount ist das nicht möglich) Eine Google Suche hat mir leider auf die Schnelle nicht weiter geholfen.
Sind die Garantieleistungen (von der gesetzl. Gewährleistung) wirklich so schlecht? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich frustriert und überrascht, dass ein wenig gefahrener, 2.5 Jahre alter, defekter Rahmen in die Schublade Pech fällt. Ich hätte niemals damit gerechnet, dass ein Rahmen SO schnell kaputt geht und bisher war ich mit Service und Qualität bei allen meiner Radon Räder weit mehr als zufrieden.
Würdet ihr eine Reparatur durchführen lassen, bei 1.000€ für den Rahmen, Gabelwartung für 150€, etc? Für mich ist das ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Also google ich nach neuen Rädern und würde das Teil als Schrott zum Ausschlachten verwerten???
 
Grüße, Paul


----------



## Habitat84 (5. Dezember 2019)

Wende dich mit deiner fehlerbeschreibung mal dort hin: https://www.carbon-bike-service.eu/

Beim thema gewindeinserts in carbonrahmen bin ich geteilter meinung. Zum mindest an so hochbelasteten stellen wie die hinterbaulagerung ist das mist. Da bin ich freund von durchgehenden achsen. Wenn bruch in der garantie enthalten ist gehört das lose insert meiner meinung nach dazu. Denn es ist bestandteil des rahmens. Entweder direkt einlaminiert oder eingeklebt, und wenn es sich mitdreht ist es wohl ausgebrochen, wenn das wirklich nicht durch die garantie abgedeckt wird (kontaktiere mal vielleicht selbst radon direkt) würde ich wenn ich eine rechtschutz habe vielleicht darüber nachdenken diese zu benutzen. Immerhin hat hier ein fester bestandteil des rahmens versagt. Da du es zur inspektion eingeschickt hast könnte man auch argumentieren das du nicht selbst dran schraubst und versehentlich den fehler selbst verursacht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Paul

Lass uns mal sehen, was wir da machen können.

Mehr dann per PM.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## dokraft (5. März 2020)

Hallo Radonauten!!
*Andere Frage:* Fahre auch ein Radon Slide 140 Carbon 10.0! Benötige ein neues Tretlager - Was sind die genauen Abmessungen außer BB92 - bitte um support und auch gerne Empfehlungen ? Danke Gruss DOM


----------



## Wetze (30. März 2021)

_Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kurz zur Vorgeschichte, ich habe die Tage vor Ort in Bonn ein Radon Slide 140 Carbon ca. 2,5 Jahre alt zur Inspektion gegeben. Die Rückmeldung die ich eine Woche später per SMS bekommen habe war leider niederschmetternd, ein neuer Rahmen ist nötig.
> Auf telefonische Rückfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ein Lager am Hinterbau (da unten in der Nähe vom Tretlager) sich nicht wechseln lässt, weil das Gegengewinde im Rahmen lose ist. Die Schraube, welche den Hinterbau befestigt dreht sich also mit dem Gewindeteil im Rahmen durch.
> ...


----------



## Wetze (30. März 2021)

_Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kurz zur Vorgeschichte, ich habe die Tage vor Ort in Bonn ein Radon Slide 140 Carbon ca. 2,5 Jahre alt zur Inspektion gegeben. Die Rückmeldung die ich eine Woche später per SMS bekommen habe war leider niederschmetternd, ein neuer Rahmen ist nötig.
> Auf telefonische Rückfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ein Lager am Hinterbau (da unten in der Nähe vom Tretlager) sich nicht wechseln lässt, weil das Gegengewinde im Rahmen lose ist. Die Schraube, welche den Hinterbau befestigt dreht sich also mit dem Gewindeteil im Rahmen durch.
> ...


----------



## Wetze (30. März 2021)

Hallo Paul, 
was ist damals rausgekommen mit deinem Rahmen? Habe momentan das selbe Problem an meinem Radon.

Gruß Wetze


----------

